# problem with leaves



## AZshwagg (Apr 25, 2006)

It started really healthy then it started to decline. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 25, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> It started really healthy then it started to decline. Anyone have an idea?


Tell me what they've been getting and what they're sitting in.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 25, 2006)

Okay, I was giving them disstilled water and nutes only because it was more than 3 weeks old( every other watering). It's sitting in super soil and perilite and sum coco ingredeint. I bought a PH pen to start adjusting the water.





			
				Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Tell me what they've been getting and what they're sitting in.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 25, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> Okay, I was giving them disstilled water and nutes only because it was more than 3 weeks old( every other watering). It's sitting in super soil and perilite and sum coco ingredeint. I bought a PH pen to start adjusting the water.


Is the "Super-Soil" one like Miracle Grow? Does it have added nutes in the soil?

Also, the nutes you were giving the plant were adjusted for strength to use in a container grow?


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 25, 2006)

Okay, I'm using the brand " Super Soil Potting Soil".

What's in it:
-Total nitrogen.........0.14%
0.01% Ammoniacal Nitrogen
0.01% Nitrate Nitrogen
0.01% Water soluble Organic Nitrogen
0.01% Water In soluble Organic Nitrogen
Available phosphate (P2-O2)......0.09%
Soluble Potash(K2O).........0.02%
Iron (Fe)......0.25%
 It also say's that it gauranteed to maintain a PH level of 5.5-6.5. And also comes with Peat moss, Fir bark, Redwood, Canadain sphagnum and clean sand. I also used a mix of Perilite mixed with a coco additive. Thats all what's in my soil. It's no ferting for up to 90 days, it say it gives it all natural plant food. So, whats the deal with this yellowing? Oh, and about the nutes! Yes, I started with half dose and water like I would normally.



			
				Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Is the "Super-Soil" one like Miracle Grow? Does it have added nutes in the soil?
> 
> Also, the nutes you were giving the plant were adjusted for strength to use in a container grow?


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 26, 2006)

Someone Please Help!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 29, 2006)

Stoney, what happened??Root bound then???


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 29, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> Stoney, what happened??Root bound then???


With the soil you've used, you shouldn't need to give the plants anything for quite some time. Let them get larger and healthier before you give them any nutes at all. Let them dry out until the pot is nice and light, but before the plants show any thirst stress.

Then just give them a cup of water at a time. Try that every other day and see if the pot gets heavier. If it does, then the plant isn't using that much water. Back off on the water until the pot is light again each time you water. As the plants get larger, you'll of course need to adjust the amount of water.

No more added nutes for now.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 29, 2006)

thanks man, will do.


----------

